# ntp merge segfaults

## MorpheuS.Ibis

hello, I have a problem updating one of my boxes. stable ntp segfaults when installing, everything else is fine AFAIK

...

checking additional compiler flags...

configure: Using supplied libopts tearoff

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking for dirent.h that defines DIR... yes

checking for library containing opendir... /usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 461: 16081 Segmentation fault      "${ECONF_SOURCE}/configure" "$@"

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/ntp-4.2.4_p7/work/ntp-4.2.4p7/config.log

 *

 * ERROR: net-misc/ntp-4.2.4_p7 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2571:  Called econf '--disable-linuxcaps' '--disable-parse-clocks' '--enable-ipv6' '--disable-debugging' '--with-crypto'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  525:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/ntp-4.2.4_p7/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/ntp-4.2.4_p7/temp/environment'.

http://pastebin.com/m1a3e2565

thanks for any suggestions

----------

## rev138

I am having the exact same problem on amd64.

----------

## rev138

Updating my kernel solved it.

----------

## MorpheuS.Ibis

well, this is kind of bad solution for me, the machine runs several virtual hosts and is supposed to run without interruption (hotswappable power supplies, two UPSs, that kind of thing) so reboot is not currently an option

thanks anyway

PS: anyone has other solution?

----------

## rev138

Unfortunately I believe that is the only solution. It's a kernel bug that is fixed as of hardened-sources-2.6.27-r5. Looks like your kernel was just before this.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/254843

----------

